# can I replace a cab speaker for a more powerful one?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a 8ohm 350 RMS cabinet speaker. Can I replace the woofer to a more powerfull one? For example, if I get a 650 RMS woofer or something above that, will it still sound the same or with more power since I will be placing it in the same enclosure?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, because the cabinet is designed to have a certain driver with a specific amount of output. putting another driver in it will overload the box and cause other issues. Plus the crossover is designed for the smaller one and that would need to be replaced as well.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Got you. Thanks. One more thing. For instance, when I put the volume at a normal level ( not high and not low ) one of the tweeter sounds like the bass is filtering somewhere. In other words, it sounds like a plastic is vibrating inside the tweeter. However, when I crank it up it doesnt sound like that. Very weird. What could it be?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Burned voice coil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Burned voice coil?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh, so rhat tweeter may die soon? It still sounds great. I just hear that when I put the volume at a normal level.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have likely already damaged the tweeter because of distortion caused by mismatching your amps to the speaker.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just a guess. The higher volume level might provide the power to keep it operating smoothly. And probably be loud enough to cover up weird sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Ohh my..What I have done!! I have an overall inpendance of 5.7 ohm in my amp. The speaker is 8 ohm thought? Im not running it below 4 ohms for the driver to die? If I keep it running at a 5.7 ohm will it cause more damages?


----------

